# LDV Devon Sahara



## 97849 (Feb 24, 2006)

We are thinking of getting a Devon Sahara based on the LDV Convoy and wondered if anyone had any practical experience of this conversion or of the Convoy vehicle. There seem to be plenty of the vans around but very few converters seem to have used them as base vehicles and I just wondered why.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi. Cant comment on the conversions but had 4 Convoys as work vans for years now. Good solid cheap vans but looking very dated and very commercial in equipment and refinement. Good engine & gearbox (Ford Transit engine) and cheap spares.

If i was to buy a Eurovan id look elsewhere for a base vehicle simply because of the basicness of the van construction and lack of refinement. On the plus side the 4 vans we had ran for 100,000 of miles loaded up to the nines 70% of the time and we had very few problems.

Now chopped them in for the big Iveco vans which are much better but still not as refined as a Fiat or Merc chassis. The transit is also good as is the Renault Master.


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Hi Pec
We had a devon LDV Sahara, silver with the ford 2.5d engine n gearbox bought direct from the factory in Ferryhill. owned it for 4 years travelled all over europe with 2 adults n 2 adult size teenagers no problems at all with the vechicle kept it for 4 years until px'ed for a larger coachbuilt.
Parts cheap and readily available not the fastest van around as no turbo and as already said a little dated

Wiggy


----------



## 97849 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback Dazzer and Wiggy.


----------



## 95487 (Jun 19, 2005)

We have a Devon Sahara and have had many trips in it. The engine is sound and fuel consumption is ok. The one we have is blue and is 4 berth but we keep the dinette made up as a double and use the 2 front captain seats most of the time. We have seen a couple of others around but not many!


----------

